

According to YC the online coding education market is too crowded - bjpless
http://benplesser.wordpress.com/2013/12/18/yc-claims-the-online-coding-education-market-is-too-competitive/

======
viennacoder
I don't think it's really possible for a market to be "too crowded" or "too
competitive" if you can create a unique and superior product.

Joining a commodity market with a me-too clone, however, would be ill advised.
But it doesn't seem like that is the case here.

I do think that the education market is tough. There's so much out there
that's free.

------
nipponese
The nice thing about the passion projects in this space is that competitors
openly share ideas and implement new findings very quickly. Maybe they won't
all be profitable, but they will all add constructively to the industry.

~~~
bjpless
Very true.

------
circuiter
Congratulations on your launch, and your approach looks unique enough to have
place in face of the many online coding shops.

Just don't get complacent with your revenue, it really isn't much.

